# catfish



## hunter24 (Oct 20, 2010)

got my first nice catfish for this year. does any one know about the catfish tournament at utah lake?


----------



## outdoorser (Jan 14, 2013)

Nice fish!


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

Those are not edible. I better come over and get it and dispose of it properly


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

That fish is too small to keep...I..better come over and help you dispose of it properly


----------



## brfisherman17 (Jan 21, 2011)

In pretty sure the last tournament was in 2012. I don't know why they stopped. I would love to participate.


----------

